# FET 2WW OVER XMAS



## Imogen779 (Nov 1, 2007)

Following IVF last December, I am going to have a FET totally naturally this month so will be on 2ww xmas. Would really appreciate some replies just to keep me going as this will be my first ET as my IVF journey was postponed owing to OHSS. 

I have decided to have 1 ET instead of 2 as all the negative stuff I have read about multipule pregnancy has frightened me but still finding it hard to decide for the best.  

Anyway please post some replies would love to hear from anyone x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

im in the 2ww at the moment from a natual fet, i too only had 1 transfered, mroe to do with them pushing it that one would be better, but i to was scared abotu multiple. 

good luck hun and im here if you wanna pm me over xmas etc, having it natually i feel so much better, no drugs etc just my own body (not saying that my own body can do it mind!). 

good thing is that over xmas you can have that tiem to rest and put your feet up, so relax and fingers crossed!


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi girlies

I'll be having my 2ww over Christmas too. I've got my first follicle tracking scan on Wednesday and will hopefully be having 2 blasts put back. Haven't quite worked out when my et will take place but it will probably be around the end of next week.

Good luck to you both on your 2ww 

Take care

Zarzar


----------



## Imogen779 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi kitten 7 zarzar thanks for your replies. I will need some support and its great too know there are others in the same predicament. How far along your 2WW are you Kitten - I bet its driving you crazy. Yes - i decided to do it over xmas as i can just flop out in front of the sofa and give it my best chance. keep me posted I will be thinking of you xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi imogen, well good luck hun! and yer i think having time to slob out in front of telly is good.  

well, my otd date was today, but didnt need to test as my af arrived in full flow on monday, so over again for me. 

good luck hun!!!


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi LAdies,

I had a failed ICSI in  October and am have 2 frozen embies transfered this Wednesday after Blastosis. My OTD is Xmas Eve. . . . Arrrrrrr! I must be nuts but this time of year is so much more chilled out work wise for me.

Good luck to you all.

Love Cxxx


----------



## Clairexx (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

After two embies transfered at Blastocyst day 5 my test daye was bought forward, Just tested and it is a BFP. I am over the moon. Good luck to you all waiting for Santa to bring the best gift ever.

Love Claire x x x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi all,

I am on 2ww over xmas too. Had 2 embies put back yesterday so test date will be new years eve   

Good luck to you all


----------



## southaussiemumma (Dec 29, 2008)

2, 5 day frozen blasts transferred 15 December. 

I have had 9 BFP hpt, all faint, but there non the less.

Had first HCG today (I am in australia) and got a "congratulations, 85 hcg level, however for day 16 we would hope that your hcg would be around 150'

Any advice would be great, as I would think that 5 day blast + 14 days (2ww) = 19 days post ovulation.  However Fertility clinic said 16 dpo.  

Should of asked more questions when she called but all I heard was Congratulations and HOWEVER.

Testing again (hcg) on Friday.

Would love to know anything anyone has to share.

Thank you and GOOD luck with all those baby dreams.


----------

